
Coronavirus drug remdesivir to cost $3,120 per patient with private insurance - danielovichdk
https://abcnews.go.com/US/covid-19-drug-remdesivir-cost-3120-us-patients/story?id=71509977
======
bobblywobbles
We all know pharmeticutical companies are out to make money, not make drugs
affordable.

It's sad, but it's not new news.

------
buboard
and doesn't even reduce chances of death, like Dexamethasone does

